# Social Networking - Is it getting addictive?



## Flash (Jan 20, 2013)

> 1#
> In the first, reported by Mashable, a daddy said to his little girls: "No, little girls, you cannot have a puppy. Well, not unless you get yourselves 1 million of those invaluable Facebook Likes."
> 
> 2#
> ...



Social networking is getting crazier and addictive. Why can't people have everything under their control?


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 20, 2013)

Social networking sites like linkedin are boon in professional life...facebook is fun...and u can intereact with all ur buddies near or far without spending a single paisa...

If u think u are addicted just check ur scraps 2 times a day...u will soon loose the addiction


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 20, 2013)

sujoyp said:


> Social networking sites like linkedin are boon in professional life...facebook is fun...and u can intereact with all ur buddies near or far without spending a single paisa...
> 
> *If u think u are addicted just check ur scraps 2 times a day...u will soon loose the addiction*



the world has moved on from orkut. you should too.   JK

this is like the guy who died after playing for ~50hrs straight.


----------



## ithehappy (Jan 20, 2013)

SNS crap are for kids.


----------



## asingh (Jan 20, 2013)

Not @ all.


----------



## Flash (Jan 20, 2013)

> As NBC news reports, 30-year-old Eric L. Ramsey knew his time was up, so he took out his cell phone and posted on his Facebook wall: *"Well folkes [sic] im about to get shot. Peace"*



The man died, after posting this. Am not looking on the fun side of SNS, but the dark side of how things can be addictive such that people use it even under the desperate times.


----------



## Ankit Omar (Jan 24, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> Social networking is getting crazier and addictive. Why can't people have everything under their control?


It's a subjective thinking or more of a culture adoption the examples you quoted is an example of culture adoption noting else. I would say people do use SNS for entertainment and for business purpose. And I'm well indeed with the concept as it allow us to be in link with friends and family no matter how far we are!


----------



## Flash (Jan 24, 2013)

^ Those are real-life incidents, not examples!


----------



## lakeport (Jan 26, 2013)

I used to be addicted to facebook when i was 15-16. But these days facebook is almost dead.. atleast for me.. No updates from my friends.. they're all busy with college life, while I'm sitting at home like a luser preparing for my second attempt at JEE/AIEEE. 

Oh well.. Atleast i can browse this forum when i'm bored.


----------



## gameranand (Jan 26, 2013)

Well for me its hardly a addiction. I use it once in a day or two. but yes I have meet people everyday who updates their status 20 times a day and are always online. Now the status updates are mostly Copy Paste products which I really hate.


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 27, 2013)

There are many kind of psychopaths in our society. One of those groups, with no social activity, favors this.


----------



## tkin (Jan 28, 2013)

Is digit forum considered to be a social network? If so yes, its addictive.

PS: I used to post in facebook a lot, till it got overrun by stupids, idiots, retards and :_poop:, also posts that want you to spam a useless text to all threads else you'll die, or not find love bla bla bla.


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Jan 28, 2013)

Really? I find this site to be more addictive. I wonder when i last time logged into facebook.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jan 29, 2013)

^^ exactly.. LOL OP is addicted to TDF and says control and $h1t..


----------



## Nanducob (Jan 29, 2013)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> ^^ exactly.. LOL OP is addicted to TDF and says control and $h1t..



yup,1100+ posts in 6 months


----------



## RCuber (Jan 29, 2013)

I'm addicted to TDF from past 9 years  

SNS - POS.. people don't realize the privacy risks with these sites also they are careless in what they post.


----------



## Flash (Jan 29, 2013)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> ^^ exactly.. LOL OP is addicted to TDF and says control and $h1t..


Am asking NONE to control, as it's upto them! 

*LOOK AT THE 3-INCIDENTS IN 1ST POST, AND THEN SAY WHETHER SNS IS ADDICITIVE OR NOT!*


----------



## audiophilic (Jan 30, 2013)

Socializing is a waste of time. Let's face it. Without it, you'll die of loneliness.


----------



## utsav bhandari (Feb 14, 2013)

Here is the another example of being addictive with SNS **news.cnet.com/8301-17852_3-57568081-71/dad-pays-14-year-old-daughter-$200-to-quit-facebook/


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Feb 14, 2013)

Its ok, once I had nothing to do in life, low bandwidth connection, used to only hang out in TDF.. the up side, learnt a lot tech! After which I moved on to create my own blog and forums.. later job.

Those were the days of gx vs arya


----------



## Flash (Feb 15, 2013)

One more WTH news:
Married Phoenix woman posed as teen on Facebook to lure boys into bed


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 15, 2013)

I m not addicted to FB just read 1 or 2 updates and logout.

Girls are more addicted to FB than Boys....


----------



## ammartinwala52 (Feb 19, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> I m not addicted to FB just read 1 or 2 updates and logout.
> 
> Girls are more addicted to FB than Boys....



Both are the same girls or boys. One should have a personal control. We are just opening our private life to others(apart from friends)


----------



## Nanducob (Feb 19, 2013)

ammartinwala52 said:


> Both are the same girls or boys. One should have a personal control. We are just opening our private life to others(apart from friends)



you could always set the privacy to just 'friends' and deal with it.
or
if you are that person who doesnt like the sunshine stumbling up on your forehead,you could always hide in a cave and change the privacy to 'Myself only'


----------



## Anorion (Feb 19, 2013)

im ok with hosting your own site for friends and groups. there are many templates to emulate fakebook. just don't like tons of people giving fodder to fb, why should they get rich based on the details of your lifeplus it's not like they have a glowing security record


----------



## Flash (Feb 19, 2013)

By default, internet is public. Putting a layer of privacy is of no use when compared to the "Sense" of the person over the thing one is "posting".


----------



## raksrules (Feb 19, 2013)

Have a FB account, never bother to open.


----------



## Anish (Feb 19, 2013)

FB notifications comes to my gmail spam (dont know why) and I go to fb only if it is anything important  This made me stay away from fb even for months


----------



## Inceptionist (Feb 19, 2013)

I don't go to FB much, once or twice a day and I hardly update the status. But I'm addicted to other sites like reddit/tumblr/cracked and different forums.

I don't care what other people do as long as they keep their phones off in the movie theatre.


----------



## Nanducob (Feb 20, 2013)

Inceptionist said:


> I don't go to FB much, once or twice a day and I hardly update the status. But I'm addicted to other sites like reddit/tumblr/cracked and different forums.
> 
> I don't care what other people do as long as they keep their phones off in the movie theatre.



+1 to cracked.com


----------



## arvindrao15 (Feb 20, 2013)

I am there pretty much on every Social Media Website. But using only twitter on a regular basis.


----------



## axes2t2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Anish said:


> FB notifications *comes to my gmail spam (dont know why)* and I go to fb only if it is anything important  This made me stay away from fb even for months



Turn it off in your fb account settings.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Feb 20, 2013)

After joining TDF, I rarely visit FB, just for playing some multiplayer pool


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 20, 2013)

I never ever looked @ FB games (Farmville,CrimeScene etc)


----------



## tkin (Feb 20, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> I never ever looked @ FB games (Farmville,CrimeScene etc)


Only poker, what can I do, its addictive, won 700k in a week, lost 400k the next day, never went back


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Feb 20, 2013)

I play only Pool live tour.


----------



## ammartinwala52 (Feb 25, 2013)

Nanducob said:


> you could always set the privacy to just 'friends' and deal with it.
> or
> if you are that person who doesnt like the sunshine stumbling up on your forehead,you could always hide in a cave and change the privacy to 'Myself only'



I was not talking about myself  I was talking about what people do on fb. I have recently deactivated my account of fb. It was becoming a time waster for me.


----------



## Flash (Feb 25, 2013)

^ Even, you delete your fb account, your datas will be still safe with them!


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 25, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> ^ Even, you delete your fb account, your datas will be still safe with them!



and they expect u to come back again any time in future


----------



## Flash (Feb 25, 2013)

even after, one dies.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Feb 25, 2013)

These days i like twitter more than FB.


----------



## Flash (Feb 26, 2013)

Why I'm quitting Facebook - CNN.com



> Facebook does not exist to help us make friends, but to turn our network of connections, brand preferences and activities over time -- our "social graphs" -- into money for others.
> 
> We Facebook users have been building a treasure lode of big data that government and corporate researchers have been mining to predict and influence what we buy and for whom we vote. We have been handing over to them vast quantities of information about ourselves and our friends, loved ones and acquaintances. With this information, Facebook and the "big data" research firms purchasing their data predict still more things about us -- from our future product purchases or sexual orientation to our likelihood for civil disobedience or even terrorism.
> 
> The true end users of Facebook are the marketers who want to reach and influence us. They are Facebook's paying customers; we are the product. And we are its workers. The countless hours that we -- and the young, particularly -- spend on our profiles are the unpaid labor on which Facebook justifies its stock valuation.



Pretty true!


----------



## surajramnani2k8 (Apr 4, 2013)

As everyone else i was addicted to facebook..but no longer am..the trend seems to be fading away..People are preferring whatsapp more these days..


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 4, 2013)

Forget Facebook, I'm now addicted to TDF  But that's nice, because I'm actually helping people here rather than post the sorrow of a broken heart and expecting likes on it


----------



## Sainatarajan (Apr 6, 2013)

Even I am addicted to TDF... But the thing that makes me not to come to TDF is the Internet speed. It is dead slow on Airtel , dont know why...


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 6, 2013)

Sainatarajan said:


> Even I am addicted to TDF... But the thing that makes me not to come to TDF is the Internet speed. It is dead slow on Airtel , dont know why...


use Chrome and *never*​ clear the cache


----------



## Superayush (Apr 6, 2013)

Confession pages make me go to fb these days


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 7, 2013)

Superayush said:


> Confession pages make me go to fb these days


he he. I see only boys posting <3 for girls; nothing else


----------

